# Ich habe auch einen Miniteich



## Trine (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier und wollte auch mal meinen Miniteich im Mörtelkübel zeigen. Da ich noch Anfänger bin, ist er jetzt auch noch nicht sooo schön wie eure 
 
Ich hab bis jetzt nur eine __ Muschelblume und einen __ Wasserstern als Pflanzen drin. Kann ich da noch mehr reintun und wenn ja welche? Finde diese __ Lilien sehr schön, aber laut Beschreibung sind das ja Uferpflanzen!? 
An Tieren hab ich bisher nur Mückenlarven, Wasserflöhe und so kleine weiße, eiförmige Tierchen drin. Wollte jetzt 2 Tellerschnecken kaufen und die da einsetzen. 
Bin auch am überlegen wegen Bodengrund. Über Teicherde habe ich ja hier schon verschiedenes gelesen, deswegen hab ich an Sand gedacht. Benötigen die __ Schnecken oder Pflanzen sowas oder tut das gar nicht Not? 

Naja, würd mich über ein paar Tipps sehr freuen. Bin hier im Forum auch schon kräftig am lesen.

Bis dann


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich habe auch einen Miniteich*

Hallo Trine,

herzlich :Willkommen2 im Forum und bei der Miniteichfraktion ! 

Dein __ Wasserstern wuchert aber sehr schön, hat ja schon fast das ganze Teichlein eingenommen !  

Mit __ Lilien meinst du wohl Sumpf-/oder Wasserschwertlilien (__ Iris)? Ich finde, eine hochragende Pflanze würde sich in deinem Mini sehr gut machen. Du kannst z.B. eine Iris laevigata oder Iris versicolor nehmen, sie werden nicht so gross wie Iris pseudacorus und vertragen bis 10 cm Wasser über ihren Wurzeln. Leg einefach einen/mehrere Stein/e unter den Topf mit der Iris, dann passt die Tiefe schon. Für die Iris im Topf ist eine Sand/Lehmmischung ein geeignetes Substrat. Blumenelse aus dem Forum hat aber auch mit Teicherse/Sandmischung als Pflanzmedium gute Erfahrungen gemacht :  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694.

Auf den Bodengrund kannst du verzichten. Eine dünne (2-3 cm) Schicht sehr feinen (1-3mm) Aquarienkies oder groben Sand (z.B. Filtersand) hat mit der Zeit eine gewisse Filterwirkung und bietet mehr Besiedelungsfläche für kleineste Wasserbewohner. Groben Kies würde ich aus dem Grund nicht nehmen, dass er Schmutzfänger ist .

LG
Ina


----------



## Bebel (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich habe auch einen Miniteich*

Hallo Trine

Dein __ Wasserstern ist ja wirklich sehr schön gewachsen

Habe in meinem Teich (Mörtelkübel) eine normale gelbe Wasserlilie. 
Ich habe die nicht in einen Topf gepflanzt sondern nur mit einem Stein am Boden beschwert, die wächst gut, blüht in jedem Frühjahr zuverlässig, wurde von mir nach zwei Jahren geteilt damit sie nicht zu groß wird.

Als Substrat habe ich eine Mischung aus Sand und magerer Erde.

Auch die Seerose wächst gut, blüht, ist nur mit einem Stein befestigt - auch nach zwei Jahren geteilt.

Mit Tellerschnecken kenne ich mich nicht aus aber meine Spitzschlammschnecken fühlen sich sehr wohl im Miniteich.

Hier kannst du einige Bilder von meinem Mini sehen



 

 

 

 


 


 

Leider kein Bild mit blühenden __ Lilien dabei

Liebe grüße Bebel


----------



## Trine (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich habe auch einen Miniteich*

Hey,
danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Werd mir dann mal eine der genannten __ Lilien besorgen und schauen wie sie es bei mir findet 
Ja, der Stern ist schon recht gross geworden. Hab ihn glaub ich noch nicht mal zwei Monate und er war noch viel kleiner zu Anfang. Hab vorhin mal versucht die braunen Blätter und Stengel rauszumachen, nun sieht er etwas trauriger aus 
@ Bebel
dein Teichchen sieht sehr schön aus.


----------



## sanddorn (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich habe auch einen Miniteich*

Hallo Trine,

:willkommen

...eigentlich eine gute Idee, die Wanne zu versenken, auch mit den Steinen umzu sieht es sehr nett aus.
In einem anderen Tread hier im Forum hab ich gelesen (weiß grad nicht mehr wo) das es passieren kann, dadurch das die Wanne mehr oder weniger ebenerdig ist, dass Igel (oder andere Tiere) daraus trinken. Wenn der Wasserstand nicht immer so hoch ist wie jetzt, könnte der Igel reinfallen und ertrinken. Vielleicht hast du ja einen alten Ast, o.ä. den du einlegen könntest.

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Teichlein
L.G.
Petra


----------



## Trine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich habe auch einen Miniteich*

Ja, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Hab nämlich schon Katzen daraus trinken sehen und gestern war da auch ein Igel in der Nähe. Muss mir mal was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Trine (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ich habe auch einen Miniteich*

Update
Neue Pflanzen hab ich leider noch keine gefunden. Dafür hab ich nun seit kurzem zwei Tellerschnecken und vorhin hab ich herausgefunden, dass ich wohl bald Oma werde Die haben nämlich Eierpakete an die Wände gelegt. Mal schauen was das wird...


----------



## elkop (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ich habe auch einen Miniteich*

hallo trine,
dein mini gefällt mir recht gut. wenn erst mal was hohes drin wächst und außenrum noch das eine oder andere, dann wird er richtig schick *gg*
ich habe aus ein-und ausstiegshilfe eine wurzel in meinen mini ragen. schau mal:


----------

